# Prayers for my daughter please



## Frankie (Jan 11, 2010)

She was taken to the hospital this morning, high pulse, contractions, blood pressure 70/35. Low or no potassium and iron levels.

Waiting on some tests results, running more tests including stress tests on the twins.

Please include them in your prayers and/or thoughts.

Thank you


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 11, 2010)

We'll be praying for them.


----------



## Charley (Jan 11, 2010)

Sending prayers for all.


----------



## Reble (Jan 11, 2010)

for your daughter and the twins...


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sending prayers for all 3 of them.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jan 11, 2010)

I pray that all is okay. She has had quite a ride.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jan 11, 2010)

Will keep them in my thoughts.


----------



## minih (Jan 11, 2010)

Lots of prayers headed your way for your family.


----------



## kaykay (Jan 11, 2010)

Sending prayers

Kay


----------



## Barbie (Jan 11, 2010)

Prayers for your daughter and the twins!!!

Barbie


----------



## Miniv (Jan 11, 2010)

Sending ......Prayers.......Now.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jan 11, 2010)

Prayers sent your way.


----------



## h2t99 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sending prayers for all!!!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 11, 2010)

Prayers winging their way to her.





Leia


----------



## Frankie (Jan 11, 2010)

Not much of an update but I have now paced a hole in every room of my house.

Her BP is up some, 85/45 but her pulse is still to high. Because of the babies heart defects they can not use medicine to bring down her heart rate, for now.

Tests have not been to helpful, waiting on others to come back.

She is very sick at her stomach and that stresses the babies.

Chief of Surgery has been in to go over any changes if the babies come now.

Besides pacing I have checked in to flights, animal sitters avalability, dog boarding place, where my son will go, so I think I can be ready if need be.

But I sure hope not just yet.

Thank you to all, it is so appreciated sincerely.

I have no idea why I raised my daughter to be a strong willed independent person who would go half way across the country and do good. I take it back!


----------



## Marty (Jan 11, 2010)

Daughter and babies be ok!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 11, 2010)

I was glad to see a little update. You will all be in my thoughts.Take care of yourself to, so when your beautiful grandbabies get here you can see them



.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 11, 2010)

Prayers for all of you!


----------



## Linda K (Jan 11, 2010)

Sending prayers and love your way. Will keep all of you in our prayers.

Linda Killion

ericastinytrotters


----------



## REO (Jan 11, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers go out to her and the babies.

Hang in there Carolyn {{{Hug}}}


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh goodness gracious... My thoughts and prayers are with them. My cousin was rushed to the hospital the day before yesterday for high blood pressure. And they have confirmed her positive for preeclampysia. I hope everything turns out ok. SO sad


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jan 11, 2010)

Sending prayers and good thoughts for the dear babies and you precious daughter.


----------



## Gini (Jan 11, 2010)

That all will be ok with your daughter and twins.


----------



## ShaunaL (Jan 11, 2010)

Lots of prayers


----------



## Frankie (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you all so much. Time to take a deep breath and just wait it out. No real change through the night. Waiting on doctors this morning with the rest of test results. We knew with this high risk of a pregnancy the last several weeks could be this way, and with the help of family and friends we know we'll get through it.

Thank you again


----------



## Genie (Jan 12, 2010)

Sending good thoughts for your daughter and the twins at this time.

We have a couple of sweet boys who will be 7 on the 21st of January and were "high risk".

Doctors are so skilled these days and she will be closely monitored.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jan 12, 2010)

Carolyn, I'm sending prayers to you, your daughter and the precious twins.


----------



## bcody (Jan 12, 2010)

Your daughter and the twins are in my prayers, as well as you and her husband.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jan 12, 2010)

_[SIZE=12pt]Your daughter and the little ones are in my prayers....[/SIZE]_


----------



## GOTTACK (Jan 12, 2010)

My prayers and thoughts are with your daughter and the little ones also

Lisa


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Jan 12, 2010)

Prayers said, fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## Ellen (Jan 12, 2010)

You are all in my thoughts and prayers. GOD BLESS!


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jan 12, 2010)

Thinking of your crew. . .


----------



## Frankie (Jan 12, 2010)

My daughter remains the same. Her BP drops for a reason they can not find. Pulse still to high. She has a lot of swelling, not there before. For her safety they have set a time frame. If she does not show signs of improvement by 11 am tomorrow, or gets worst, they'll have to go get the babies.

Thank you again so much, just reading your responses have given me great comfort, thank you.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 12, 2010)

Dear God, I'm praying so much for you and your family. The things they can do today are just amazing! They already have such a handle on these babies and exactly what they are going to do for them when they are born, it's unreal. Of course prayers for your daughter as this pregnancy is reaking havoc on her body right now. Please keep updating us. We are all praying.....


----------



## bcody (Jan 12, 2010)

Carolyn, I will keep you all in my prayers. She is in a good place with good doctors, and it may be a little rough, it is all going to work out OK, you have to believe that. Hugs and Prayers.


----------



## wildoak (Jan 12, 2010)

Sending prayers for good health for all.

Jan


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 12, 2010)

Praying for your family{hugs}.


----------



## qtrrae (Jan 12, 2010)

Carolyn,

Lots of prayers for your daughter and those precious babies.


----------



## Mona (Jan 12, 2010)

Sending prayers for your daughter and her unborn babies.


----------



## crponies (Jan 12, 2010)

I am keeping your family in my prayers, and we are praying for them at our teacher devotions before school each morning too.


----------



## Frankie (Jan 13, 2010)

There is still no real change and boy does it make the days go by slow, just waiting. They have started her on steroids for the babies lungs, just in case and I'm trying to "guess" at when to go.

Hopefully this morning we will get more of a better idea. If not, we will just keep waiting.

Thank you all


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 13, 2010)

It sounds like she's in good hands,my prayers are with them.


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Jan 13, 2010)

Prayers from here as well Ive been down sick and not on the forum please keep us posted


----------



## Barbie (Jan 13, 2010)

Prayers from here - hopefully the steroids are helping the babies and your daughter is a little better.

Barbie


----------



## Frankie (Jan 13, 2010)

It has been a long day of waiting, several changes through the day, so I will give the short version. My daughter woke up having contractions, the contractions are to stressful for the babies, more so for the boy. Most babies heart rate will go down during a contraction, but they do not recover quick enough. So, to go get the babies they have to stop the contractions. They do not want them stressed, then put them through delivery. Contractions have stopped,,,want them to be stress free 12 hours,,,so planning on 6 am tomorrow, Thursday. Does that make sense? Between now and then if my daughter shows any signs of being worse, if either baby shows any signs of stress, they will go get them then. We are hoping for a good night and no other problem or complication between now and 6.


----------



## minih (Jan 13, 2010)

Still keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers, hoping for a good nights sleep for your daughter and the little ones.


----------



## Zipper (Jan 13, 2010)

Try and get some rest yourself so that you will stay healthy yourself to help out.

I know that is hard to do.

Thinking of all of you.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 13, 2010)

Praying like crazy for all of you. Just praying like crazy......


----------



## REO (Jan 13, 2010)

I can only imagine your stress Carolyn. {{{{Hugs}}}}

PRAYERS for momma and babies!!!


----------



## miniwhinny74 (Jan 13, 2010)

My thoughts are with you and I'm hoping the best for your daughter and grandbabies.


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Jan 14, 2010)

My prayers are there! I thank God for His continuous miracles.

God bless,

Joan


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 14, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with your family.


----------



## bcody (Jan 14, 2010)

Thinking of all of you this morning and sending prayers.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jan 14, 2010)

Been thinking about you guys! Hope today is a good day. C'mon babies, grow a little faster.


----------



## CyndiD (Jan 14, 2010)

Carolyn, so sorry to hear of this worry!!

Keeping them and you in my prayers...hoping for lots of good news soon...


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 14, 2010)

Praying for strong and healthy babies,hope everyone is doing good



.


----------



## Frankie (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm thinking maybe for all of us, I should wait and update when the babies get here.

Long day, started at 1:30 am, she started having contractions, several in a short time, then contractions were lasting for up to 4 minutes, daughters blood pressure went down, wouldn't go get them. Contractions through the day, baby boys heart rate goes down. What a vicious circle it has been. These poor doctors are trying to come up with a medicine to help 3 people who are connected, one with a fast heart rate, one to slow and one pretty much normal. So until my daughters BP holds,,,we wait. Maybe I'll wait for an update that doesn't include, still waiting.


----------



## Shari (Jan 14, 2010)

Hugs to you and your family, sending prayers your way!!!


----------



## gimp (Jan 14, 2010)

"still waiting" is the very best kind of update! I certainly don't mind seeing it, but will assume that is the name of the game if we don't hear differently. (Take care of yourself, too. You will be desperately needed)


----------



## crponies (Jan 15, 2010)

I certainly don't mind reading still waiting updates. If we don't get those, then we will be worried! I'm am keeping you all in my prayers.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 15, 2010)

I'v been thinking of your family alot,wishing them the best!


----------



## sfmini (Jan 15, 2010)

Carolyn, you have this entire group hooked on this thread waiting for any kind of news. No news is good news, especially in this case. Hoping all goes well for mom and babies!


----------



## bcody (Jan 15, 2010)

Carolyn, you are all still in my prayers. We love any updates, but know your time and mind is with your daughter and nanies, as it should be. Hoping today brings a better day for all, I will be sending good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 15, 2010)

I have seen any updates yet today. Was just checking to see how mama and babies were doing. I think of everyone all the time. You are still in my prayers and thoughts. Please let us know how everyone is doing, thanks


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 15, 2010)

Praying for your family.


----------



## Frankie (Jan 15, 2010)

Still the same, still in the hospital, still no babies, but at least have a few answers. With 2 babies in there kind of hard to get pictures of other things, they were always in the way. There is a weakness in the placenta, and the fluid surrounding the boy is low. She really had a pretty good day, no contractions, no dips in the babies heart rate, until almost 6, and it started all over again. So they are working on those things and we will see. She only can lie on her back due to monitoring the babies 24/7 and she is sore. Also started her on breathing treatments as her oxygen level went down. That may simply be due to having 2 babies pushing down on her. She is tired and cranky, but I hope tomorrow helps. She misses her son, 18 months old, and after he is checked to be cold and sniffle free, they will allow her 20 minutes off the monitors to go downstairs and see him. I hope all goes well because she is so looking forward to it.

I can't tell you how much I appreciate all of you for thinking of us during this time, it really does help. The prayers do too as the babies continue to stay with mom and grow.

Thank you


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the update,teary eyed as I read. Continued thoughts and prayers,they've got alot of people pulling for them. When they get home we expect lots of pictures



.


----------



## JennyB (Jan 15, 2010)

[SIZE=14pt]Our Blessings and Prayers are with your daughter and her two babies![/SIZE]




ray





God Bless,

Jenny and Mel


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 15, 2010)

More and more prayers for you and your family Carolyn. I can't imagine how you are feeling. We want every update you can give us.


----------



## ShaunaL (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm so happy to hear everyone is still hanging in there - lots of prayers for a safe delivery and the days following.


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Jan 16, 2010)

Thank you so much for the update. We're all here for you. Our prayers and thoughts are there with y'all. May God heal and supply all needs.

God bless,

Joan


----------



## Barbie (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the updates. Prayers that she and the babies had a good night and will have a good day today.

((((HUGS)))) to you all.

Barbie


----------



## Connie P (Jan 16, 2010)

Continued prayers for your daughter and her precious babies.


----------



## topnotchminis (Jan 16, 2010)

Sending prayers for her and the babies.


----------



## minie812 (Jan 16, 2010)

Positive prayers going to you guys


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 16, 2010)

Hoping your daughters and the babies had a good day today. Prayers as always....


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 16, 2010)

Sending prayers,thinking about your family



.


----------



## Frankie (Jan 17, 2010)

Most of what's being going on for the last 4 days continues, but at least in the last day there was nothing more or different. They are just making sure all 3 are watched to make sure they can continue to handle this another day. My daughter insists she will do it for however long, but having contractions for days now, I think at some point she may get a little tired.

They were able to get her son in to see her and that made a huge difference, she sounded much better. Him leaving wasn't a pretty scene but hopefully none he will remember when things settle down at whatever point.

Thanks so much for all the thoughts and emails. I am reading some and hope all are well!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm glad she was able to see her son,must be really hard. She sounds like a very strong women,continued prayers



.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jan 17, 2010)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers. Gods loving care and blessings to all.


----------



## bcody (Jan 17, 2010)

Keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ShaunaL (Jan 17, 2010)

Continued thoughts and prayers - your daughter sounds amazing!


----------



## Frankie (Jan 17, 2010)

Dare I say anything?! But they all had an ok day. They have been able to keep my daughters BP up for 2 days now. Her heart rate is still in the high 80's, but has come down a little each day. She has had 4 contractions today, each lasting 2 minutes, but is less than the previous days. Babies are still stressed during contractions but do recover some better. That pattern remains the same and that is good. If she has a good night, tomorrow they will take her out of the high risk ward and put her in a unit that allows them to monitor her and the babies, but she will also be able to sit in a chair if she likes, and can sleep on her sides, and according to her best of all, take a shower. The doctors best educated guess was given today,,,it could be tomorrow or 3 weeks from tomorrow!! Depends on changes, what those changes are and how the 3 of them respond.

So come on every body, let's hurry up and WAIT!!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 17, 2010)

How's her little boy[Tommmy I believe?]doing? That sounds like good news




.


----------



## bcody (Jan 17, 2010)

I am so glad they are all doing so much better. I have no problems keeping up the prays for three weeks!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 17, 2010)

Carolyn, our prayers are being answered!! I think a part of these babies are going to belong to all of us!!!


----------



## Barbie (Jan 18, 2010)

Prayers for a good day today for sure!!!!

Barbie


----------



## Frankie (Jan 18, 2010)

She just called and has been moved downstairs,,,much more freedom. Her husband and Aidan are on there way for a visit. She sounded so much better!!!

She is dilated, so for now continued monitoring and waiting!

I just can't thank you guys enough, each and every response, prayer, has been greatly appreciated, I just can't tell you how much.

Thank you soooooo much!


----------



## GOTTACK (Jan 18, 2010)

So glad tp hear the updates (I have to keep checking the forum every few hours as she and the babies are in my thoughts all day). Prayers continued!

Lisa


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 18, 2010)

That's great!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm thrilled for your daughter and the babies! Everybody, KEEP PRAYING!!!!!


----------



## susanne (Jan 19, 2010)

This is so good to hear! You have so many LB extended family members pulling for your daughter and the twins, and we'll all continue sending our collected positive energy and prayers for all of you!

A shower may seem like such a little thing, but I'm sure it will make a huge difference for your daughter.

Remember that too often in times of great stress, people tend to neglect themselves. Be sure to take care of yourself!

susanne


----------



## Frankie (Jan 19, 2010)

You guys are just the best, and I mean that!



Sometimes life gets to be hectic and it takes one person to send a simple email like I got today and a lot goes away. All the email said was, thinking of you. Even if you have only said a few words it has meant a lot.

They remain the same and that is good. Still some things they don't like but the way it was explained to me today was, they continue to have the same pattern of not so good things happen, which is way better than a speratic pattern of bad things happening.

Echo on the babies today was unchanged, ultrasound as well show the babies continue to grow, both good things. Both are around 4 lbs 6 ounces.

My daughter can be rather stubborn,,,by golly they told her months ago this little boy needed to be at 6 pounds for his heart surgery and she may just be stubborn enough to make it!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 20, 2010)

Praying for your family



.


----------



## bcody (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the update, stubborn can be good. Continued prayers for all.


----------



## qtrrae (Jan 20, 2010)

Continued prayers for those precious babies and your daughter, also.

Like many LB members, I check several times a day and have been pleased to find that things are still going as well as can be expected.

Every day is a plus for those little ones to grow bigger and stronger.

Hugs for you Frankie - this has to be so wearing - soon you will have 2 adorable little ones to love!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 21, 2010)

Carolyn, how is everybody today?


----------



## Frankie (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, my heart is in my shoes,,,they let my daughter go home to wait this out. As long as her BP stays up, the babies recover well from any contractions. Two stress tests in two days show they are doing better. Three doctors came to the same conclusion, send her home, take some of her stress away, instruct her on what she needs to watch for, most she already knows as she has been through it, bring her back in every Monday, Weds, and Friday for doctor appointments, with tests on Tuesday. My daughter feels very comfortable with it, I on the other hand kept saying, no really? Are you sure? Did you misunderstand them? Do I need to talk to them? Is this safe? Do I need to come out there? Mostly what I got was, Mooommmm.

For a not so trusting person, I sure am having to trust these people an awful lot. But I do trust my daughter and I'll just have to go with it.

So I would say better,,,and still waiting!!!


----------



## REO (Jan 21, 2010)

That's good news! Prayers work!

Hang in there Carolyn! OY your poor nerves!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hoping she gets some much needed rest




.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jan 21, 2010)

I am so thrilled to hear that she at home and able to rest. I am sure she is thrilled... My thoughts and prayers are with your daughter and the twins....As well as you and your hubby...Stay strong


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 22, 2010)

Carolyn, then this is the right thing to do! The baby dolls are stable and will do better at home as will their Mommy! Such a hard thing to go through so far, but you must admit, these Grandchildren of yours have already proven, they are TOUGH AS NAILS!!! With so many people praying for them and their Mom, I think most of the battle has been won! You just watch! More prayers comming their way!!!


----------



## Reble (Jan 22, 2010)

Wonderful News, does she have a blood pressure machine at home?

I had a friend lend my daughter one, and it really helped us.





Lots of



ray



still coming your way.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 23, 2010)

Carolyn, anymore updates? We are still praying...


----------



## susanne (Jan 23, 2010)

Carolyn, I can understand why this might make you uneasy, but from my own hospital experiences, I agree that she is much better off at home, so long as she can relax and get lots of rest.

I went into the hospital once with one problem (cellulitis), but caught pneumonia while I was there and ended up staying much longer than I wished. Once I got home, I did much better.

I hope that you, too, can get some good rest. Make use of all that great pet therapy you have right out in your corral!


----------



## ShaunaL (Jan 23, 2010)

That's great news! Hang in there, those little babies will be here and all fixed up before you know it


----------



## Frankie (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you all so much. She sounds so much better so that has helped me too. Really, I am fine. Little anxious, but nothing over the top. How funny, when she went home I started sleeping too. Doctor app on Friday said things remain the same. She still has contractions but they are at the same time every day and last the same amount of time. So now we are at, she could have them tomorrow, or 2 weeks from tomorrow.


----------

